# Walmart Ecoped Ebike sale



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Normal price is ~$998.xx but on sale in the flyer $797.xx

Sale ends Sept 29/2011

http://www.walmart.ca/Automotive/Sc...ooters/2011-Ecoped-Ode-Electric-Scooter-White

EDIT:

Paper ad states ODE or PULSE model. ODE = 50km/6hr charge , PULSE = 70km range/8hr charge. 500W motor

No driver licence, insurance, or petrol. Compact and I'm sure you can roll it into you apt. or non ground floor dwelling by taking out the battery and carrying it in a bag and then rolling the bike up. Never done this before but have taken out a car battery before and that itself is like 10-15lbs.

EDIT:

Found thier website wiht more specs.

http://www.ecoped.com/home_eng.html It's like what? $110 x 12 = $1320/yr for a TTC Metropass


----------

